# Collars



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I was about to ask Amanda something on a diff. thread about choke collars, but I think it will be easier having a separate thread for collars. 

Amanda, I'm curious... don't the choke collars you sometimes use make Dora mat more easily? When we picked up Sammy two months ago, he had a small chain, choke collar on and I found it pulled on his hair. He has straight, thin hair so I can't even imagine how Ricky's hair will handle it!! Ricky's hair is so thick and wavy that his reg. buckle collar is causing a few mats. 

I can't try Sammy's collar on Ricky because it's way too small. What's your experience with that type of collar and matting?

Kathryn Braund in her book, "The Joyous Havanese" recommends rolled leather collars to avoid matting. What are your experiences with diff. types of collar for your Havs? 

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My dogs are sans collars unless we are on a special outing. I use a slip lead for conformation, nylon collars for a regular trip out to Petsmart, the veterinarian or something similar, a rolled leather collar for Rally-O and any training that is not conformation.

My trainer recommends a choke chain for training when a puppy/dog is unruly and misbehaving a lot because you can do such a quick correction without a harsh jerk, unlike the slip lead. (A slip lead usually requires a pretty harsh correction when a dog is stubborn.) In addition, a metal choke chain leaves a pretty distinct sound in the dog's ear and they can hear what is coming a half second before it happens, so it can be very effective if used correctly. The downside of choke chain collars is that they can cause horrific mats quickly on a long-haired dog. 

If I was going to leave a collar on a dog for daily use, my preference would be rolled leather, but you'd have to check occasionally to make sure the leather hadn't worn out at the point of securing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Kimberly, I am also trying to figure out collars. Sans collar, do not know what that is. Is the rolled leather with a buckle, that is the only one I could find locally? Need an 8 inch at this time, that is also not available. We have been working with a buckle nylon but my trainer think she needs something that will not matt or cut the hair.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry, sans=without. I meant that my dogs are usually bare and don't wear collars.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Is the rolled leather with a buckle?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
I don't leave any collars on regularly. But I actually have quite the collection because each of my dogs wears a different size and I have been given a lot of collars from friends with puppies for the maltese. On agility night, I use a slip lead and usualy let Dora run naked  For Obedience competitions, I usually do use a training collar just because it makes a nicer "J" than Dora's buckle collar. I have a very nice red rolled leather one that I also use. I had the lady at the dog store measure Belle and I ordered it special. 

I have learned really quickly to not use the quick release snap collars. I would recommend those if you were to leave something on all the time though. Dora has broken one when running after an animal though. I got her to come right back to me but never again use that on a walk. At the same token, they are suppose to release if your dog ever gets stuck anywhere. I will try and take a picture of it this weekend. I bought one at a breed show that is very fine metal and I love it. It doesn't make the hair matt bad at all but then again, the girls probably wear it a total of 3 hours per week. 

I think this also comes after your dog learns to not pull. The friction of even the buckle collar will wear your dogs hair down when they are really learning to heel.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have collars on them almost all the time. The only time I take them off is when I groom, but I usually have them back on within an hour or two of grooming them. I am too afraid that they will run off somehow and I'll never get them back. I dont' have a large property and there are houses and busy streets all around us. I'm looking for something I can have on them almost 24/7. I suppose I could remove them before bed every night, so long as I remember to put them back on each morning. That would be o.k.

I bought those snap/release collars for our cats, but Shadow lost 3 of them in one month last summer! Grrrrr  I knew it wasn't because he was stuck somewhere either. My neighbor found two of them on his patio!  Doesn't Shadow go missing for 5 weeks last summer and shows up one morning (omg, I was hysterical!) and his collar was STILL on! Go figure........ LOL

I will try looking for a rolled leather collar I think.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Marj,
If you are looking for something everyday-definetly not a training collar. That will get the coat and they can be dangerous. Only have it on when you can supervise.

I would say rolled leather would be good. I just did a quick search and the rolled leather is like the one I have. http://www.dresslersdog.com/Collars06.html

One of my friends just got a cool collar that is monogrammed with her name and cell phone number. She has a pug and leaves it on her so in case anything ever happens, her information is broadcasted right there. I thought that was a great idea. It would be something I would like to get for walking the girls. Dora hates wearing a harness. She sits and scratches and walks kind of funny.

Amanda


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver wears a rolled leather collar but it never seems to cause mats. I always keep an ID tag on it......even though he has a microchip


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks, Amanda. I was about to order a rolled leather collar at that link since it was much cheaper than a Cdn. supplier. Thing is, get this......

Subtotal for collar $5.96 
*Shipping $58.07 *

Can you believe that???!  LOL Omg, I wonder how it's shipped here. Maybe by armoured truck!?!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow! Marj, maybe I should go into business and only charge $25 shipping <BG> You know a great place to go get this stuff is often at dog shows. That is where I love to shop cause I can plop my girls up and try it on right there.

Rolled leather is very popular so just take good measurements and I am sure you can order it a lot cheaper than $58. Belle's custom made one cause she is so little was only $22!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Mine also are collar-less at home. When we go out I have rolled harness made from a soft nylon. Doesn't pull the coat, I love them. I got them from timberline. They are hand made and cheap too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys wear their electric collars from 5am - 8pm every day! I have never had a problem with matting under the collars. As a matter of fact, they get very upset if we remove the collars during the day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

My two wear leather collars. Jasper has a rolled collar- and Cash a flat- I will switch Cash to rolled when he get's a bit older- cut so far no matting. They wear them all the time. The trainer we finally hooked up with, is suggesting a choke on Jasper on walks-- she showed us how to turn a normal nylon leash into a choke collar. It seems to be working he is much less stressed on walks now that we have been keeping him beside or behind us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't keep collars on mine, because I had such a bad experience with my cat. He's a Maine **** and he got so matted from a collar, we had to cut his hair off to get it out. Thank goodness it didn't get into his skin. Also, I use the rolled leather collar for training class, and Shelby is always choking. They are so used to the harness, I guess the collar is uncomfortable.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Are the rolled collars buckle or choke collars? Pet Smart has some small rolled with buckles at a reasonal price. No show near by for a while.


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

I HAVE THE SNAP COLLAR BUT I TAKE IT OFF IN THE HOUSE THE ONLY TIME MY HAV HAS IT ON IS WHEN HE'S OUTSIDE.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

My rolled leather has a metal buckle on it. I would recommend a buckle over a snap for walks. The snaps are meant to open if the dog gets caught. They also open if the dog dashes forward really quickly though!

Amanda


----------



## SHOWDOWN (Dec 17, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> My rolled leather has a metal buckle on it. I would recommend a buckle over a snap for walks. The snaps are meant to open if the dog gets caught. They also open if the dog dashes forward really quickly though!
> 
> Amanda


I HAVE HEARD OF THAT THAT HAPPENING BUT I HAVE BEEN USEING THE SNAP COLLAR NOW FOR SIX MONTHS AND NEVER HAD THAT HAPPEN TO ME. I WILL BE CHANGING TO THE ROLLED LEATHER COLLAR SOON. BEFORE IT DOES HAPPEN


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> My rolled leather has a metal buckle on it. I would recommend a buckle over a snap for walks. The snaps are meant to open if the dog gets caught. *They also open if the dog dashes forward really quickly though!
> *
> Amanda


That actually happened to us! 
Oliver and I were on a walk. He pulled a little and his collar snapped off. Thankfully he came to me as soon as I called him.  
He now wears a rolled leather collar.
Sally


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Smarty,

The rolled leather that my dogs wear do have buckles and I got them at Petsmart. They were reasonably priced and I haven't had any problem with matting under the buckle at all. They last a long time too.
Beverly


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Wow! Marj, maybe I should go into business and only charge $25 shipping <BG> You know a great place to go get this stuff is often at dog shows. That is where I love to shop cause I can plop my girls up and try it on right there.
> 
> Rolled leather is very popular so just take good measurements and I am sure you can order it a lot cheaper than $58. Belle's custom made one cause she is so little was only $22!
> 
> Amanda


Isn't that CRAZY?? The collar itself was cheap too! Would have loved to order it, but I'd be out of my mind to spend $50+ for shipping!! It will wait. I'll find one somewhere in the many stores we have here. In fact, if I can make it to this dog show in Montreal this coming weekend, I might find one there. Thanks for the tip!

Yes, those snap collars are too risky for dogs IMO.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

My dogs don't wear colars, unless we go for a walk. Poodles wear regular snap on ones that have a wonderful lock feature so that the collar can't come off no matter how rough they play. Bugsy just wears a rolled leather color, as it's the only thing that doesn't mat his coat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I finally took some collar related photos. The one is to show the regular training collar compared to the one I bought at the dog show. It takes out less hair. 

The other is to show my favorite walking tool... the great leash divider! It definetly makes walking the two dogs more managable!


----------



## vfeldman (Jan 26, 2007)

Check out Premier collars....got one from a trainer and it doesn't have a buckle; you feed it through a loop and adjust; also has a martingale type tightener. Here is the website; http://www.premier.com/pages.cfm?id=13 but they had better pictures on this website. http://www.k-9designs.com/collars_premier.htm Hope these links come through.

Vicki


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice collars, Amanda! I like the finer one. I also got a coupler just last week - about time! Thing is, it's a bit on the short side for when we have them out for play, but perfect for walks where I get them to heel, sit and stay and all that. I had it on them out front yesterday and played fetch with Ricky. Sammy had no choice but to follow him around everytime I threw the ball! lol Poor little thing did look pitiful after a few throws. He does not 'do' pitch whereas Ricky is a pro at it and can do it all day long if we let him! lol I got them onto their own leashes after that.  The coupler is great for walks though!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My Dogs wear leather collars mainly to hold their ID tags and so I can get to them in a hurry . 
When I had the trainer come she said they were fine - we did not use them for correction that much . She was like a dog whisperer and had her own way of communication but now and again Cosmo would need a wake up call .
I walk them with a harness and a 6 ft leash . I used to walk Asta with a harness and a pully leash but now I do what Cesar recommends and uses a regular nylon leash . 

Cosmo is a little more difficult to walk he likes to stop and start and smell the roses but Ahnold is a good walker.
I used a rolled collar until Cosmo was about 9 months and then he grew out of it . I tell them aprt by their collars - Cosmo has studs and Ahnold has hearts .
So cute !


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

Banzei don't have his collar on when we are at home. He has only leather collars, two regular ones and one martingale collar that fits his neck. The last one is really easy to take on or off that's why he wears this one the most.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey Katja and Banzei - welcome to the forum. Banzei is a real cutie pie. Post pictures, lots and lots of pictures, we love them.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I won't do it today, but I promise to do so next week  You can in the mean time enjoy some pictures on his homepage if you like


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

*Martingale Collar*

Are these okay to use on a 5 month old puppy? Our trainer suggested we get one so that he quits pulling. She said it will be much easier to correct him than with the harness. I don't want to hurt his neck. Has anyone used this successfully for training on the leash?

Marsha


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to get a shopping list together at petedge. I plan on buying a few things in advance, e.g. bathrobe in small for when he's a pup and medium for when he's older.
My question is, what collar sizes do you guys use for pups and ca. 12lbs dogs? These are the 2 options they have: 6-10 In and 10-16 In.
Thanks!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't use collars, I use a harness. I think it is 16".


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

The 6-10in should be big enough of a collar for the pup. Kubrick's neck is about 9in now and he's 8.5lbs. Depending on the dogs size when he's older, you might need the bigger collar, but I wouldn't buy it until he's bigger.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm trying to get a shopping list together at petedge. I plan on buying a few things in advance, e.g. bathrobe in small for when he's a pup and medium for when he's older.
> My question is, what collar sizes do you guys use for pups and ca. 12lbs dogs? These are the 2 options they have: 6-10 In and 10-16 In.
> Thanks!!!


The 6-10 might be too large. Petco has a selection of small collars for puppies and toy dogs. You might want to look there.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If you need a small one, you can also try the cat section. Those tend to be on the smaller size and you can probably find small collars and harnesses.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> The 6-10 might be too large.


OK, so at least now I know, that the 10-16 In is definitely too large. I'll also check out the cat collars...thanks!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys were wearing the rolled collars, until I learned the dangers of collars. I bought them all the break away collar for peace of mind.

The rolled collars did not cause any matting.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

There's a company called Puppia and they sell the cutest harnesses and collars for toy dogs and teacups. You might find something from them.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I use a Puppia harness and it is very soft. It goes over the head, though, so if your dog doesn't like that then it's hard to put it on... Kubrick doesn't like putting the harness on, but he doesn't mind it too much either, so it works for us. He walks around like he doesn't even know he's wearing it whereas with a collar he was always trying to bite his ID tag off... this way the tag is on the back and he's a lot more comfortable walking around. It worked for me.


----------



## nancyf (Nov 6, 2007)

Could someone answer my concern? Bella needs a new collar. I like her wearing one in case we get separated. For walks we use the Puppia but I have liked a rolled leather to hold her tags. I've read the posts and am more confused about what to get. Is the break-away collar for a dog who is outside or runs freely in the house? I don't want to invest in a collar and find it doesn't work. 

I found a rolled collar on Overstock.com but now I don't know if it is quality or good for Bella. It seems like the more information and ideas I have, the more difficult to decide! :frusty:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Nancy...

I use a halter to walk them..not a roll or standard collar, as I am afraid it could damage their throat if they bolt..

I used to not put a collar on them when they were just in the house, but then I thought if there were an earthquake and we had to all get out of the house (or, God forbid, if they got out) how would you hold onto your dogs? (BTW..not a bad idea to have extra leashes and collars in an out side emergency bin, for those who are into being prepared)

Anyway..I keep a leather rolled collar on them while they are indoors. You can find those at any Petco..or Petsmart..


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

imamurph said:


> Nancy...
> 
> I use a halter to walk them..not a roll or standard collar, as I am afraid it could damage their throat if they bolt..
> 
> ...


Diane I agree with you!
PS-I also keep an extra copy of their health record and a photo/lost dog flier (hope I never have to use it)


----------

